# De Vere digital enlarger



## Jeff Canes (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone had BW prints made use a De Vere digital enlarger?  It a traditional style enlarger with an some type of LED head and can use any paper or alternative material


----------



## Alpha (Oct 18, 2008)

I would try the HybridPhoto forums...there are a few people there who have dabbled in digital enlarging IIRC.

There's also the silver Ilford paper for the lightjet/lambda/chromira if you can find a lab that has it.


----------

